# A new Prince SL



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

While others have been taking delivery of their new Prince Carbons, I have just bought a new-old-stock Prince SL with aluminium/carbon frame, and have just had it built. The frame came up at a price that was too good to turn down, and as I have always wanted one, I bought it. 

The build is as follows: 

Chorus
Mavic Ksyrium ES
GP4000 tires
Deda Newton anatomic bars and stem (100mm)
Selle Italia SLC saddle
Pinarello seatpost
Look Keo pedals
Ergobrain computer

First few rides were a little surprising. From previous comments I was expecting a stiff, harsh ride with twitchy handling. While the rear end does feel a little squirrelly on corners (which may be a set up issue), otherwise the bike feels stable and smooth, with the sort of lively feel that all-carbon don't seem to be able to manage. Of course, the ride is not as smooth as my Look 585 or Colnago Cristallo, but much closer to those than the old aluminium bikes I rode years ago.


----------



## Dunc (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a beauty, and yes, nice to see something other than a Prince Carbon for a change! (guilty as charged). Oh, and I hadn't realized till now that the stickers on the Ksyriums are reflective.


----------



## leejb2 (May 22, 2006)

That is a gorgeous bike. I've recently got the jones for a Prince SL and have been looking around for one in my size (51-52). My '85 Montello is fantastic, and I'll never give it up, but I kind of miss the pop that the aluminum frame I just sold had.

Post some ride impressions!


----------



## Doug_Sun (Jul 8, 2006)

Too nice..

The bike that got me into Pinarellos...

Is that a black/silver paintjob?

Regards

Doug 
Sydney, Aust.
Pinarello Prince Carbon


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, it is a black/silver paintjob. 

I saw someone riding a Prince Carbon in Centennial Park on saturday. There can't be too many in Sydney yet - was that you?


----------



## Doug_Sun (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe! 

I was there Saturday and Sunday - doing a few laps at the end of ride around the Bondi area. My bike is a Caisse d'Eparne team colour with gold Shamal Ultra wheels. 

Not many in Sydney yet but there are some.

I'll look out for a black/silver SL next weekend.

If your don't mind me asking, where'd you get it by the way?

Stop me and say g'day next time.

Doug


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

If I see you again I will definitely say hello. I found the frame on ebay - a dealer in Texas had one left, and I picked up the Chorus Groupset, bars and stem from Total Cycling. The wheels and other parts I already had, and it was built by Renegade Cycles in Lane Cove.


----------



## Doug_Sun (Jul 8, 2006)

Well sourced! 
I have to say, as much as I absolutely love my Prince Carbon, the traditional geometry alloy frame SL still gets to me..


----------



## Doug_Sun (Jul 8, 2006)

you might be interested in seeing this link - 

http://www.pilotswatch.nl/Pages/pinarello.htm


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

It was fun to see the quality pictures of the build. Clamping the frame by the seat tube isn't the smartest idea however.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Very Nice and Presentable. I like the subtleness of the color scheme and the nicely placed red accents. Good for you.... now go out and ride the hell out of it and enjoy!!


----------

